# .PSD überspeichern geht nicht? (wegen Server?)



## Margit_ (23. November 2010)

Liebe Leute,

wenn ich im Photoshop (Version 6) ein .PSD speichern überspeichern will, bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung *"Konnte "Bild.PSD" nicht speichern, weil die Datei bereits geöffnet ist oder nicht geschlossen wurde".* Ich speichere die Dateien stets auf einem Server (lokales Netzwerk, mehr kann ich dazu leider auch nicht sagen, kenn' mich IT-technisch gar nicht aus), jedenfalls hat kein anderer Computer im Netzwerk das Bild geöffnet oder sonstiges damit zu tun. Ich habe aber bei meinen Recherchen herausgefunden, dass es mit dem Server zusammenhängen muss - jedoch keine Lösung gefunden.

Habt Ihr eine Idee, was ich tun kann, dass ich nicht alles immer in neuen und wieder neuen Versionen speichern muss?

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße

Eure

Margit


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. November 2010)

Ping-Pong speichern 

Hast du Bild xxxA.psd geöffnet, dann speichere als Bild xxxB.psd ... und umgekehrt.
Machst du das in einem Ordner, der sonst keine Dateien enthält, dann ist die richtige Datei im Dialog von "Speichern unter" auch schnell angeklickt (und gespeichert).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Margit_ (29. November 2010)

Lieber Martin,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und die Idee.
Dieses sog. "Ping-Pong-Speichern" würde die Sache für mich leider noch viel mehr komplizieren. Ich arbeite und großem Druck und in ständiger Eile. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass man .PSD-Dateien auch nicht löschen kann (aus genau diesem Grund).

Erst wenn ich den Computer neustarte, ist dies möglich. Das verkompliziert und verlangsamt das Arbeiten ungemein UND - es haben sich dadurch auch schon Fehler bei der Datenweitergabe eingeschlichen, weil ich die aktuellste Version mit der alten etc. verwechselt habe.

Fällt wem eine Lösung ein?

Liebe Grüße, Danke

Eure

Margit


----------

